# 2011 American Shetland Pony Congress Goes Home To Des Moines



## ASPC/AMHR Breed Promotion (Apr 7, 2011)

*The American Shetland Pony Club announces the move of the 65th American Shetland Congress to Des Moines, Iowa.*

* The American Shetland Pony Club, which was organized as a Not for Profit Club in 1888, is the oldest and most versatile registry for small equine in the world. ASPC held its first Shetland Congress in Des Moines, Iowa in 1947. Since the first Congress was held it has moved to several different locations including Ohio, Illinois, Missouri, Indiana and Oklahoma. With the addition of the new Jacobson Exhibition Center at the Iowa State Fairgrounds the Shetland Congress is returning to Des Moines, Iowa. *

*"We look for this to be a spectacular Congress", said ASPC President Pat Sanders. " ASPC is pleased to be hosting the Congress in the Midwest"*







*ASPC Shetland Congress*

*July 12-16, 2011*

*Iowa State Grounds, Jacobson Exhibition Center, Des Moines, Iowa*

The premium book and entry from is now available on the ASPC Website go to the events page.

Also available there is sponsorship information.


----------

